# Photoshop CS6 Menü verstellt



## Claut (7. Juni 2013)

Huhu zsm.

Ich hab bei Photoshop CS6 das Menü wohl aus versehn verändert, und habe keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe und wie ich dies auch wieder rückgängig machen kann.

http://www.picfront.org/d/8Z6i


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juni 2013)

bearbeiten > einstellungen > oberfläche > reset?


----------



## Claut (8. Juni 2013)

Brachte leider keine Veränderung


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Juni 2013)

Was hat sich den verändert? Falls du die fehlende Werkzeugleiste meinst: Fenster > Werkzeuge

Wenn das nicht hilft, oben rechts mal auf Grundelemente und dann auf Grundelemente zurücksetzen klicken.


----------



## Claut (9. Juni 2013)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was hat sich den verändert? Falls du die fehlende Werkzeugleiste meinst: Fenster > Werkzeuge
> 
> Wenn das nicht hilft, oben rechts mal auf Grundelemente und dann auf Grundelemente zurücksetzen klicken.



Wunderbar. Nun kann man wieder damit Arbeiten. Ich Danke dir.


Da hätte ich dann noch ein Problem. 
Wenn ich in der Werkzeugleiste Linienzeichner wähle, und eine gerade Schwarze Linie erstellen möchte, bekomme ich stattdessen einen Pfeil, dessen Füllung Schwarz ist.
Hab schon alles durchsucht, komme aber nicht auf die Behebung des Problemes.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Juni 2013)

In der oberen Leiste, wo du auch die Farbe und Dicke usw einstellen kannst, hat es ein kleines Zahnrad-Symbol. Dort kannst du festlegen, ob die Linie eine Pfeilspitze haben soll oder nicht.


----------



## Claut (10. Juni 2013)

Ich Danke dir.


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

problem gelöst ?


----------



## Morwenth (24. Juli 2013)

Kaum war CS6 bei mir installiert, erschien auch schon Creative Cloud... komisches Ding. Aber die Features von Premiere CC sind großartig, nie mehr manuelle Einstellungen. Aber gut hat eher wenig mit Design zu tun, aber falls jemand Videos schneidet...


----------

